# Custom front subframe build...



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

So..... my tdi swap into my mk2 isn't happy with the wimpy little front subframe ti came with.







so i helped a bit...... this will allow for a bigger fmic, mk3 rad, more ground clearance, & a great place to attach my future skidplate, winch & reciever hitch.....
















Oh, & special thanks to the NGP Rallye project for the idea to even run a home-made sub-frame.









here is the inital design:









here are the parts. all 3/16" 1026 steel. water-jetted end plates & that nice mandrel bent dom tube.


















here it is held in place with the floorjack for tack-welding


















































and this is the subframe getting welded...... by the master himself







(& no that isn't me..... i'm a lousy welder)

























i will update as progress is made.










_Modified by FrankenCar at 12:22 PM 7-30-2007_


_Modified by FrankenCar at 12:34 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

thats more of a "cross-member:" than a subframe


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (FrankenCar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FrankenCar* »_
here is the inital design:

I have seen this done a couple of times and every time I see it, I want to do one myself and also change the whole front engine mount setup.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (sdezego)*

This seemed like the only good way to get what i wanted (bigger rad, huge intercooler, more ground clearance, more strength, mk3 motor mount, place for winch....) & The real insperation came from the NGP Rallye project. I juat wanted to give it a fery intentionally factory - yet not so friggin cheap appearance, that's why the 2"OD .188 wall 1026 steel tube & the 3/16 waterjetted end plates. The tebe was quite expensive to have bent (4"centerline radius) & i ended up using one length of tube so i have 4 of these beastly tubes!


----------



## N_TENSETUNING (Dec 5, 2001)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (FrankenCar)*

Suggestion--------------
Make a couple of these bad boys















Dave


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (N_TENSETUNING)*


_Quote, originally posted by *N_TENSETUNING* »_Suggestion--------------
Make a couple of these bad boys















Dave

Yea, I wouldn't mind getting a set of those end plates


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (FrankenCar)*

Nice work ! 
But dude, *MAKE YOUR PICTURES SMALLER!!!!* They don't need to be 2048x1536 pixels, 1/3 that size would be more than adequate.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (FrankenCar)*

could ypu explan why the mounts are designed the way they are. with the two plates and the spacers.


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (raguturbo)*

I built it with the 2 endplates so it would have that double sheer strength thing going on os when i attach a skidplate to it it wll be able to support a hard hit without getting bent too easily.
I can reproduce any of these parts if someone wants them. the tube was the hardest part to get done. it's 1026 steel DOM Tubing 2"OD .188" wall & that's a 4" centerline radius bend. i called about 40 places before i could find someone who could do that tight a mandrel bend with that material.
I bolted this baby in today & wow is it awesome! i still need to attach the radiator mounting tabs though. i will post more pics - smaller though







as the project moves on.


----------



## raguturbo (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (FrankenCar)*

i was thinking something like that. thanks.


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (raguturbo)*

my skid plate ,has worked for 4+ years of tuff truck racing and landings from 8+ feet in the air. its a tank at 54lbs. 








































































































the size of this jump was 4 1/2 to 5 ft high,car 6+ feet easily results? bent rear beam(wrong choice for rear springs),alum trans bracket broke. 



































_Modified by nitrous16v at 2:09 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## nitrous16v (Jan 16, 2004)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (nitrous16v)*

my fix for braking the alum motor and trans brackets.


























_Modified by nitrous16v at 2:16 AM 12-12-2008_


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: Custom front subframe build... (nitrous16v)*

looks like mine. for IC and traction bars. i was also going to ask about the plates but it makes sense.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

i wonder if this kind of change could be used to acomodate mk2 rad while keeping p/s and a/c in aba swap into mk2.


----------



## bonesaw (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (manfredwerner)*

you should be able to keep AC and PS with a mk2 rad with the stock setup.


----------



## manfredwerner (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: (bonesaw)*

well, i don't see how, please advice!


----------



## LLRevolution (Mar 10, 2008)

*Re: (bonesaw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonesaw* »_you should be able to keep AC and PS with a mk2 rad with the stock setup.

Not with an ABA setup, as the A/C compressor sits down and out a lot further and will hit the factory subframe...been there done that, no way without some modification somewhere.


----------



## FrankenCar (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (LLRevolution)*

This thing can be configured almost any way you want. I only have one left & will probably do another small lot of them as needed.


----------

